# With all the problems in the world...



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

We have this...



> Donna Simpson, 42, of Old Bridge, N.J., already tips the scales at 600 pounds but says she won’t be satisfied until she’s porked herself up to 1,000 - to grab the title of world’s fattest woman, the London Dail Mail reported.
> 
> That’s why she’s gone on a junkfood jihad. But Simpson has given herself two years to hit the millennium mark. She earns her chow bucks - a whopping 750 clams a week - with a Web site where men pay her to watch her eat fast food.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

send her to ethiopia...to give her a guilt trip about how much she spends on food for herself each week...she should be ashamed of herself...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not only is her lifestyle wasteful, but she will be an unnecessary burden to someone sometime as her health declines. Not only will her life be short but her organs will be nearly useless. Suicide by gluttony. 

She needs a shrink to help her shrink.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

To me that is completely repulsive! As someone who has to be very careful of what I eat and remain active, the thought of someone deliberatly engaging in gluttony is nauseating! She may well live to eat her words. Fool!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Gluttony at that level is simply food addiction. That people are paying to watch her stuff her face is the truly tragic thing, akin to a heroin addict getting paid to shoot up. She is slowly committing suicide.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm sorry. I do not have the time to feel sorry for this person.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If it were me, I would take this tub of stupidity along with Octomom, the Balloon Boy squad, Lady Gaga and about 100 others that I could think of and stick them on a rocket and blast them into oblivion. Thats if you could possibly butter her down enough to shoehorn her through the capsule door.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Its hard to believe that it is a 600 pound persons goal to be a thousand pounds. I have spent the last year changing my lifestyle to go from a 38 waist to a 30 waist size. I am much happier at the way I look and the way I feel. Someone who eats that much junk food and weighs that much can't feel good.
When I was 25 pounds overweight I felt terrible.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> If it were me, I would take this tub of stupidity along with Octomom, the Balloon Boy squad, Lady Gaga and about 100 others that I could think of and stick them on a rocket and blast them into oblivion. Thats if you could possibly butter her down enough to shoehorn her through the capsule door.


It's unfortunate that this *modern age of information* has really only given us a surplus of useless information. Don't get me wrong the internet is a wonderful tool, but like a hammer you can use it to build a home or you can hit yourself in the head over and over again. So now the *Great Cyber Mall* affords me the opportunity to watch a woman eat herself to death. What was that about computers allowing us to have more free time to be with our families?

Shawn.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

With all the problems in the world why does anyone care what this woman chooses to do with her life?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I find this absoultely disgusting, that someone would be so wasteful in this day and age of health care being downsized because of lack of $'s available to any countries economy. And why her Dr's have not locked her up under the medical health act is beyond me.
The basic cost in the Westcoast of Canada is on average $1400.00/day thats just your stay and now with the amount of specialists she need, gasto,heart ,circulatory, breathing and a nutrionist and physiotherapy your are talking about $15,000.00 - $25,000.00 per day and with the health problems that could be easily 4- 6 weeks stay in the hospital @ 4 weeks that over $420,000.00 at 6 weeksit comes to $630,000.00 ( these firgures are base on $15,000.00/day which meaqns it would be a lot more at $25,000.00/day ) to treat one idiot when we have so many that are in desperate need of medical services.
And then you wonder why it takes so long for small things like a hernia or even a bone re-set or such things as an ultrasound ,x-rays and even basic blood work gets held up because of folks like this who self inflict medical problems onto the rest of us to carry the burden to have to pay for it with higher premiums and such.
To me its like gang bangers when they get shot, leave them of the freakin streeet and hope they kick the bucket soon so the poor neighbourhood doesn't have to listen to them cry like little beatchis they are once they get hurt, they cry all of the time , do any of you know how many units of real folks blood get wasted because of them, 14-20 units is not uncommon and that means 14-20 folks had wasted their precious resource to provide blood for those that are wasteful.
Thats my rant and I am sticking to it, its just to bad you can't get away with shooting stupid folks like this.Ship


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually I'm a big fan of making people pay for their own preventable diseases. Besides that she's in the States. Good luck if she thinks any insurance company will pay for her.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

that there is some crazy stuff.
even crazier is theres a bunch of guys out there who pay to watch her eat.
people are messed up.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kat_ said:


> With all the problems in the world why does anyone care what this woman chooses to do with her life?


I understand what you mean, and in this case I mostly agree, but here's my take on it. We care because it's through caring and understanding that we can work to improve the world, society, law, common decency, tolerance, and self destructive behavior. That's not to excuse anyone mind you, just to try to prevent the behavior as much as possible. I believe the person is mentally ill and needs treatment, but I also believe she may be outside the possible ability of anyone or any agency to intervene. She's already done irreversible harm to herself, and I bet she won't personally be paying for her care when the time comes. Of all the misguided, ill-informed choices a person can make, she chose one that is stupid on many levels, likely fatal, and probably beyond society's ability to change.

Check the box marked WTF.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I understand what you mean, and in this case I mostly agree, but here's my take on it. We care because it's through caring and understanding that we can work to improve the world, society, law, common decency, tolerance, and self destructive behavior. That's not to excuse anyone mind you, just to try to prevent the behavior as much as possible. I believe the person is mentally ill and needs treatment, but I also believe she may be outside the possible ability of anyone or any agency to intervene. She's already done irreversible harm to herself, and I bet she won't personally be paying for her care when the time comes. Of all the misguided, ill-informed choices a person can make, she chose one that is stupid on many levels, likely fatal, and probably beyond society's ability to change.
> 
> Check the box marked WTF.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Well written Mooh. 

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

kat_ said:


> With all the problems in the world why does anyone care what this woman chooses to do with her life?


To expand a bit on what Mooh said. It needs to be seen, it needs to make you sick to your stomach. It is we as a species that have allowed things to get to this level. We have reached a point in our existence where you have a person that stands (barely) at 600 lbs and is proud of it. Displays herself for others to laugh at (for money). This while millions of people around the world don't have enough to eat to even survive. You need to see it and you need to help stop it. We need to live in a world that would not even tolerate such things. Instead some turn away and the others laugh. We need to change the way people think, when having 10 kids for the sake of recognition and money is something that someone would even conjure up. If we as a society did not encourage this kind of behaviour they would have to come up with something else, perhaps a more rewarding path than self mutilation or humiliation.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I understand what you mean, and in this case I mostly agree, but here's my take on it. We care because it's through caring and understanding that we can work to improve the world, society, law, common decency, tolerance, and self destructive behavior. That's not to excuse anyone mind you, just to try to prevent the behavior as much as possible. I believe the person is mentally ill and needs treatment, but I also believe she may be outside the possible ability of anyone or any agency to intervene. She's already done irreversible harm to herself, and I bet she won't personally be paying for her care when the time comes. Of all the misguided, ill-informed choices a person can make, she chose one that is stupid on many levels, likely fatal, and probably beyond society's ability to change.
> 
> Check the box marked WTF.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Well said, and I agree in principal. However I don't see this woman's problem as significantly different from the average smoker's problems. Both choose to engage in an activity that destroys their health and creates a burden on the health care system. I look at this person and think there but for the grace of god...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

kat_ said:


> Well said, and I agree in principal. However I don't see this woman's problem as significantly different from the average smoker's problems. Both choose to engage in an activity that destroys their health and creates a burden on the health care system. I look at this person and think there but for the grace of god...


I dont see a tie in at all with smoking or drinking. We are not talking about someone that has a food addiction. We are talking about someone that is trying to set a record of being the fattest woman on earth for profit. This is not an obese person that is crying inside becuase they cant lose weight. That is an entirely different subject.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kat_ said:


> Well said, and I agree in principal. However I don't see this woman's problem as significantly different from the average smoker's problems. Both choose to engage in an activity that destroys their health and creates a burden on the health care system. I look at this person and think there but for the grace of god...




.....................


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

i guess this is her shot at her 15 minutes of fame...they should use her as a human shield for the soldiers in iraq or a roadside landmine detector...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> To expand a bit on what Mooh said. It needs to be seen, it needs to make you sick to your stomach. It is we as a species that have allowed things to get to this level. We have reached a point in our existence where you have a person that stands (barely) at 600 lbs and is proud of it. Displays herself for others to laugh at (for money). This while millions of people around the world don't have enough to eat to even survive. You need to see it and you need to help stop it. We need to live in a world that would not even tolerate such things. Instead some turn away and the others laugh. We need to change the way people think, when having 10 kids for the sake of recognition and money is something that someone would even conjure up. If we as a society did not encourage this kind of behaviour they would have to come up with something else, perhaps a more rewarding path than self mutilation or humiliation.


The sad part is? She'll probably be up next on the reality roster!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> The sad part is? She'll probably be up next on the reality roster!


All the world is a carnival freak show. 

Free will makes folks do strange things, and the rest of us either turn away in revulsion or pay admission, before someone gets the idea to help.

I wonder what the woman's earlier life was like, as in what got her where she is now. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

If only as a soceity we can figure out how to get rid of the concept of money and actually do work that betters us all and work towards making it better for all instead of the individual, then we wouldn't have this type of situation were we need someone to intervene on soceities behalf.
I would think if she really wanted fifteen minutes of fame well then set as record for losing the weight instead of gaining it, and yes theyn could actually have her committed to a facility if her husband so chose to do so just on the basis of self harm, Dr's are expressing opinions that it would fall under the health act that she is intentionally doing harm to herself.
But as was mentioned the sick idiots who encourage this type of behavior by paying $'s to watch her, we need to see this as an illness, both hers and theirs that they would watch her mutilate herself both pyhsically and mentally, and we need to find a way of helping instead of calling them pigs,fatso and whatever else we can conjure up in our brains.
Whatever happened to our good people that would give the shirt off their backs to help their fellow man, now all I ever see is the hate and destruction of what we call our planet and out fellow humans, by poisoning and killing each other.ship....................it is very sad indeed


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

People like her are "the problems in the world".

kkjq


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

kat_ said:


> With all the problems in the world why does anyone care what this woman chooses to do with her life?


...exactly.

thank you.

is she disgusting?

absolutely?

but is she "representative" of "the state of the world", or indicative of a some kind of "slippery slope", or proof that we're all going to hell in a handbasket, or typical of "today's society?

nope.

just a miniscule part of an infinitely fascinating planet.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> ...they should use her as a human shield for the soldiers in iraq or a roadside landmine detector...


...this kind of ugly, hateful rhetoric points to a MUCH more serious societal problem, in my opinion.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...exactly.
> 
> thank you.
> 
> ...


It's kind of the evolution of the Circus Sideshow isn't it?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> It's kind of the evolution of the Circus Sideshow isn't it?


...in the opinion of many, perhaps. how significant is that?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> just a miniscule part of an infinitely fascinating planet.


No joke intended, but this is not a simple case, or a "miniscule" issue. Overconsumption in North America in particular is an addiction. Forget that people pay to watch her eat. Rather consider the message this sends in a country where over a quarter of the population are considered obese, not overweight, obese. Combining an aging population that's addicted to fats and sugars is setting America up ( and Canada somewhat) for it's final economic blow. Frankly, the recent health bill will not stop this from bearing out. Only education and physical axctivity can hope to turn the tide. Time is critical, but alas this woman will get more attention and weigh more heavily on the minds of most than the approaching reality of over half the population having heart desease and type 2 diabetes before retirement age. What's extremely sad is most people think this will be hard on the individuals in question and their families. The health care bills will banlrupt the system. Forcing insurers to drop coverage for many all together. Like using to much energy,over-polluting, manufacturing cheap useless goods, and creative (illegal?) investment schemes, this binge eating will continue until the shit hits the fan and not a moment sooner. She's just another "canary in a coal mine".

Shawn.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> It's kind of the evolution of the Circus Sideshow isn't it?


I would have to agree with that. It is the insatiable appetite of the "normal" people that drives the lunatics to do what they do. It's the very old theory of supply and demand. If there was no demand for it than there would be no supply. So as long as the so called "normal" public wants to enjoy watching (and paying) to witness the humiliation and suffering of others it will continue to come forward.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i agree with most of this, and will add to this the fact that even those among us who are healthy eat a lot of poison in our diets - we have little choice, except to go vegan, and local, something that i am now serisouly considering.

if this woman brings this issue front and centre and draws attention to it, that could be a good thing.




Rugburn said:


> No joke intended, but this is not a simple case, or a "miniscule" issue. Overconsumption in North America in particular is an addiction. Forget that people pay to watch her eat. Rather consider the message this sends in a country where over a quarter of the population are considered obese, not overweight, obese. Combining an aging population that's addicted to fats and sugars is setting America up ( and Canada somewhat) for it's final economic blow. Frankly, the recent health bill will not stop this from bearing out. Only education and physical axctivity can hope to turn the tide. Time is critical, but alas this woman will get more attention and weigh more heavily on the minds of most than the approaching reality of over half the population having heart desease and type 2 diabetes before retirement age. What's extremely sad is most people think this will be hard on the individuals in question and their families. The health care bills will banlrupt the system. Forcing insurers to drop coverage for many all together. Like using to much energy,over-polluting, manufacturing cheap useless goods, and creative (illegal?) investment schemes, this binge eating will continue until the shit hits the fan and not a moment sooner. She's just another "canary in a coal mine".
> 
> Shawn.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

While I think that we have to be cognisant of what it is we put into our bodies, there has to be education from an early age. Look at the portion sizes in restaurants! there is something wrong when you order a burger and a medium coke (which is poison enough) is a hair shy of a litre! WITH, I might add free refills! Gluttony seems to be a trend that is spreading to Canada as well as the United States. But part of the problem lies in the fact that for alot of regular people, it's cheaper to buy processed foods than fresh fruits, veggies and fish. I cannot belive the amount of money i spend on food per week as we don't eat out and we rarely eat processed foods. I make all our breakfasts, lunchs and dinners. Juices are 100% fruit which we still water down for our daughter. It is difficult for some people to make healthy choices especially when you have poison like diet coke earning a Heart Smart approval! Lies, Lies Lies!!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> While I think that we have to be cognisant of what it is we put into our bodies, there has to be education from an early age. Look at the portion sizes in restaurants! there is something wrong when you order a burger and a medium coke (which is poison enough) is a hair shy of a litre! WITH, I might add free refills! Gluttony seems to be a trend that is spreading to Canada as well as the United States. But part of the problem lies in the fact that for alot of regular people, it's cheaper to buy processed foods than fresh fruits, veggies and fish. I cannot belive the amount of money i spend on food per week as we don't eat out and we rarely eat processed foods. I make all our breakfasts, lunchs and dinners. Juices are 100% fruit which we still water down for our daughter. It is difficult for some people to make healthy choices especially when you have poison like diet coke earning a Heart Smart approval! Lies, Lies Lies!!!


Yes its quite frustrating when eating healthy is way more expensive than eating junk food. I stopped drinking soda drinks about a year ago. In my hometown the tap water is so awful with chlorine smell and taste that I have to drink bottled or filtered water. In a restaraunt its usually more expensive than pop and no refills.
Its a lot more work to eat healthy to. But after a year of doing it and almost 30 pounds lighter its well worth it. Fatty foods are an addiction. Its amazing now that I have that food out of my system, I can't even stand the smell of the food I used to eat. When ever I pass by a fast food court in the mall the smell is sickening.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> While I think that we have to be cognisant of what it is we put into our bodies, there has to be education from an early age. Look at the portion sizes in restaurants! there is something wrong when you order a burger and a medium coke (which is poison enough) is a hair shy of a litre! WITH, I might add free refills! Gluttony seems to be a trend that is spreading to Canada as well as the United States. But part of the problem lies in the fact that for alot of regular people, it's cheaper to buy processed foods than fresh fruits, veggies and fish. I cannot belive the amount of money i spend on food per week as we don't eat out and we rarely eat processed foods. I make all our breakfasts, lunchs and dinners. Juices are 100% fruit which we still water down for our daughter. It is difficult for some people to make healthy choices especially when you have poison like diet coke earning a Heart Smart approval! Lies, Lies Lies!!!


I hate to tell you, but we spend roughly 10% of our average income on foods here in Canada. This is comparable to the U.S. as well. This makes our grocery bills some of the lowest in the West. In Europe they spend roughly 20% of their average income for foods. We need to spend more, not less on foods. The caveat being the extra $$ go to the farmers, and not toward making large companies flush with cash.

Shawn

Shawn


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok I get that, but I'll tell you something, I live near the holland Marsh, there is a fresh produce market that opens there every summer. Most of the produce is from elsewhere. Ever seen fresh lettuce before it's been "processed"? 3 times the size of what you get in the store.

i always thought this  was really interesting. I think they had these all on display at the science center last year.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you also have to consider that, for the last fifty years, big food corp has been brainwashing us 24-7 with one pervasive message: the garbage they sell will make us happy.

they would not have spent trillions of marketing dollars were this not possible to do.

look around you, and you will see how well they have succeeded.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> i always thought this  was really interesting. I think they had these all on display at the science center last year.


That was an excellent exhibit. As a food guy I was surprised at how much of the world drinks soda pop. Seeing cases of familiar brands of pop in completely different alphabets was a shock. As DH said, the export of this "happiness through eating junk" psychology has been a real triumph for the bean counters. I think this is soy sauce right?










Shawn.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes its quite frustrating when eating healthy is way more expensive than eating junk food. I stopped drinking soda drinks about a year ago. In my hometown the tap water is so awful with chlorine smell and taste that I have to drink bottled or filtered water. In a restaraunt its usually more expensive than pop and no refills.
> Its a lot more work to eat healthy to. But after a year of doing it and almost 30 pounds lighter its well worth it. Fatty foods are an addiction. Its amazing now that I have that food out of my system, *I can't even stand the smell of the food I used to eat. When ever I pass by a fast food court in the mall the smell is sickening*.


I agree 100%. I had a gall bladder attack about 8 months ago that put me in Emerg for 24 hours. This happened 2 hours after eating "wings and fries" in the company cafeteria. I have completely dropped deep-fried foods from my diet (and also dropped 10 lbs) and almost gag when someone walks by with a plate of that shite now, just from the smell. It is amazing how we grow accustomed to eating certain types of foods, no matter how bad they are for us.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I enjoyed that too and if you google it there are three other parts. I find it interesting that they chose a family from Nunavut to represent Canada. Yep that's how we Canadians typically eat!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I enjoyed that too and if you google it there are three other parts. I find it interesting that they chose a family from Nunavut to represent Canada. Yep that's how we Canadians typically eat!


If you go, it's all laid out in huge billboard-sized photos as you walk towards the other exhibits. The also have a very cool Reptiles exhibit on.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I have never understood how folks always thing the processed food is cheaper then fresh fruit and vegetables, its never been true. I try to maintain a healthy life style and I do believe that a litle junk food is not bad for you, I do know that pop is the worst thing we can drink, hell you might as well drink out of a toilet then drink that.
We are going to try to do the 100 mile menu this year, where all foods are natural and with-in 100 miles from the lower mainland ( I am sorry except my meat, has to come from Alberta, our BC beef contains a lot more hormones and meds then they do in Alberta ) but everything else will be local and even our sea food will only be eaten if it complies with the sustainability of the ocean.
Because of my thyroid I am really going to work hard on losing almost 30 lbs this spring and because I have stopped smoking in the last 7 months ( which truely is a money saver ) I will not stop my wine drinking ( its not that much, but I do enjoy a glass or two a couple of times a week { oh and I better not forget my single malt Scotch, Glenfidich }).Ship


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> I have never understood how folks always thing the processed food is cheaper then fresh fruit and vegetables, its never been true. I try to maintain a healthy life style and I do believe that a litle junk food is not bad for you, I do know that pop is the worst thing we can drink, hell you might as well drink out of a toilet then drink that.
> We are going to try to do the 100 mile menu this year, where all foods are natural and with-in 100 miles from the lower mainland ( I am sorry except my meat, has to come from Alberta, our BC beef contains a lot more hormones and meds then they do in Alberta ) but everything else will be local and even our sea food will only be eaten if it complies with the sustainability of the ocean.
> Because of my thyroid I am really going to work hard on losing almost 30 lbs this spring and because I have stopped smoking in the last 7 months ( which truely is a money saver ) I will not stop my wine drinking ( its not that much, but I do enjoy a glass or two a couple of times a week { oh and I better not forget my single malt Scotch, Glenfidich }).Ship


Hey Ship, have you looked into some local farm raised beef or pork? there are many hobby farms that sell the finest quality hormone and antibiotic free meats. That's what we do and it tastes completely different from what is in the store. + you're supporting the little guy! You do need a freezer though. I'm with you! I won't give up my wine either. You Hypothyroid?


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> ...........Thats if you could possibly butter her down enough to shoehorn her through the capsule door.


Gonna take a while to get rid of that mental image.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> I have never understood how folks always thing the processed food is cheaper then fresh fruit and vegetables, its never been true.


My parents are (were) poor European immigrants. I was raised to be very "careful" of how I soend my $$ (not always the case, but I try) and for some reason especialy with food.

MANY times, I have had a craving for a burger & fries, and instead went to the grocery store and bought a fresh, locally baked loaf of bread, a hunk of cheese and some cold cuts (some of which are also made here) and a piece of fruit or a carrot...for less than what I would have paid at a fast food place (for what I realistically can eat, not some snack for $3...

ALso, my choice is usually good for 3 or 4 lunches or more... so the "economy" of spending $12 for one meal at rotten-ronny's or elsewhere isnt true.

I currently weigh 180 pounds, and would love to get to my "ideal" weight of 170 again... which I weighed back in 2006.. I am working on it, two years ago I was up to 201, my heaviest, and although I am fit and 6 feet tall, carrying the extra 20+ pounds was making me feel very bad.

THat woman has no idea she is killing herself, thats sad, and gross. And unbelievable to me.. no way I can get my head around that way of thinking.

AJC


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes Starbuck hypothyroid, thus the extra weight, its a killer to get off, been taking synthroid for over 10 years at the highest dose .112 micgrograms and still hate it. And AJ we came to Canada from Hungary in 57 and I know what you mean, once we left our Canadian family that they placed us with times were very tough they didn't allow immigrants to get decent jobs ( my dad was a pressman and had worked on some excellent press machines that they just started using here in Canada but was denied by the union to be certified ) so we would eat what we called spinich swirl, you take a hugh bunch of spinich and you crack a few eggs into it while it is boiling and swirl and then take off the stove and serve. And of course trying to find real bread was almost impossible they mostly sold white processed bread.
Oh and Starbuck we have some bizzare laws out here that require the herds men to vacinate their cattle a lot more then Alberta does, but I did just the other day find a new butcher who was willing to find some local cattle for me that wasn't so over vacinated and more local and might be cheaper then I can buy at Costco, so we shall see, it has been a week since we started and I have lost 3 lbs already so I am on my way, ( I hope ) Ship...........oh and what a great day it issun will be coming up and it will be about 18 C and just perfect for a nice walk today with my daughter.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I grew up eating that spinach and egg soup... although my mom used to add potatoes too. Yummy!

AJC


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Idiot


For deliberately ruining her health she should be obliged to pay for her own medical issues. Taxpayers shouldn't have to pay for such nonsense.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’d love to trap her in an Olympic sized swimming pool and attach a poutine to an RC boat and make her swim for it while letting starving children from Yemen throw rocks at her.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> I’d love to trap her in an Olympic sized swimming pool and attach a poutine to an RC boat and make her swim for it while letting starving children from Yemen throw rocks at her.


Since the thread you responded to has been dormant for nearly eleven years, chances are the 600lb (or 1,000lb) woman isn't around anymore for you to live out any of your fantasies with her.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems she's still around.








Donna Simpson Gouamba


Donna Simpson Gouamba есть на Facebook. Присоединяйтесь к Facebook, чтобы связаться с Donna Simpson Gouamba и найти других друзей. Facebook предоставляет возможность делиться новостями и делает мир...




www.facebook.com




This is her in 2019. Never made 1000 lbs, not even sure if she's 600 lbs or so in this pic.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

lol is that James Hatfield she's with ??


----------

